# Hi



## Starrats (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi

I'm Starrats from the Netherlands, I got my first 4 mice (all female) last sunday. I'm not a breeder I just keep them as pets. 
This was the only active mice forum I could find


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Bit late but welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Much late but welcome!


----------

